# Dream Breeding



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

What's your dream breeding for a puppy? No reason to stay within your price ranges. Let's say you have just found a suitcase of money with "Finders Keepers" written on the outside. What would be the breeding you would love to see. These can be real breedings or just proposed ones. I would like the discussion to stay living dogs or studs with frozen semen available. 

Mine would be a Ryder X MH or QAA choc bitch

Or Wing Magic Louisiana Roux X MH or QAA choc bitch


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

if money is no object why not get a puppy from FC/AFC FC/AFC breeding or atleast a dam that has Fc AFC. The Dam is just as imoprtant and the sire.

mine would prbably be out of one of the older trumarc sires to an FC AFC dam.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I would love to have a Ryder X FC AFC bitch, but I don't know of a Chocolate(or choc factored) bitch.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> if money is no object why not get a puppy from FC/AFC FC/AFC breeding or atleast a dam that has Fc AFC. The Dam is just as imoprtant and the sire.
> 
> mine would prbably be out of one of the older trumarc sires to an FC AFC dam.


But which ones?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*breeding*

*Dogs that are no longer with us....I would think FC-AFC Trumarc's Hot Pursuit x AFC Candlewoods Ms. Costalot would be nice as well as Lean Mac x Lottie........living sires x damns living there are a lot of nice looking breedings on paper out there.

Aaron*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> *........living sires x damns living there are a lot of nice looking breedings on paper out there.*


Like Buzz mentioned above, which ones?

I want the breeding that will make a future NFC. *It's being bred*, all we gotta do is figure out which breeding it is.

If I had my druthers I'd take a pup this winter from AFC CFC CAFC Miss T bred to FC AFC Running With The Devil.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

We have a dream breeding FC-AFC Tiger McBunn x NFC-AFC Cashman's Fat Lady Zingin.


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

MRGD said:


> What's your dream breeding for a puppy? No reason to stay within your price ranges. Let's say you have just found a suitcase of money with "Finders Keepers" written on the outside. What would be the breeding you would love to see. These can be real breedings or just proposed ones. I would like the discussion to stay living dogs or studs with frozen semen available.
> 
> Mine would be a Ryder X MH or QAA choc bitch
> 
> Or Wing Magic Louisiana Roux X MH or QAA choc bitch


Oh boy, you think like me! You know what they say- great minds think alike, LOL! :lol: I've got a chocolate bitch that's close to that breeding...she's Ryder X JH and man is she turning out awesome!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

My dream breeding is almost 2 weeks old and most are close to 3 lbs.

FC AFC Esprit's Power Play x CAFC Rivers Edge Sara Of Buckshot

10 titled siblings between both parents, both parent have produced an All Age Winner 8)
________
herbalaire


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Pretty high on the list for me would be a 10-week old pup still showing as available in the RTF classifieds: EBONSTAR LEAN MAC x CAFC RUNNIN'S MOLLY B (although I would prefer a female). Also right up there would be FC-AFC HIGH TECH CEO (BLK-BYC) x FC-AFC VOLWOOD'S PEACHES AND CREAM 00 NDC.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

CNFC CNAFC CFC Waldorfs High Tech X Ebonacea Princess WCX 
, The one that produced Lean Mac or maybe:

Lean Mac x FC Justin Time Zoe


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

CNFC CNAFC CFC Waldorfs High Tech X Ebonacea Princess WCX 
, The one that produced Lean Mac or maybe:

Lean Mac x FC Justin Time Zoe


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Patton X CNFC Carronade's O"Rylee Tactor
Gates X AFC Crash (AFC Sureshot's Little Party Girl) -- already born, but great Derby record on 1st litter
Lean Mac X Peakebrook's Apparition


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A repeat breeding of;

FC AFC Skybusters Rapid Fire x Joe's Backwater Sadie(soon to be a MH)

:wink:


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I ammend my earlier litter.

roux or ryder X fc afc gator pts sweet potato pie

now thats some sweet chocolate


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

This thread is more interesting when we stick to breedings of animals that can still be bred (alive and breedable or frozen sperm). It would also be interesting to know what, other than titles, make the suggested pairing of interest. Who knows, maybe it will give ideas to the owners of the dogs involved.


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

MRGD said:


> I ammend my earlier litter.
> 
> roux or ryder X fc afc gator pts sweet potato pie
> 
> now thats some sweet chocolate


Ryder x fc afc gator pts sweet potato pie

Man that would be a dream breeding.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, I think she is the only fc afc chocolate bitch. I don't know much about her though as I just found out about her. I have heard great things about Frank Price's Roux and I have a pup coming from him.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

MRGD said:


> Yeah, I think she is the only fc afc chocolate bitch.


Her litters with Lean Mac and Tiger McBunn produced two FC/AFC each ) a fifth from her litter with the Boss). However, at almost 15 I wouldn't bet heavily on her next litter.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh, didn't know she was that old. Still alive at 15?


Since we're dreaming, maybe she has some eggs left and we could use a surrogate.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

If you could pick a dream breeding of deceased sire and dam I'd pick FC/AFC DARE TO DREAM X 3X NFC "LOTTIE" or AFC CANDLEWOODS MS COSTALOT.

REPEAT OF LEAN MAC X LOTTIE.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

tatu baby is still alive and kicking. she still begs for treats everday.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> A repeat breeding of;
> 
> FC AFC Skybusters Rapid Fire x Joe's Backwater Sadie(soon to be a MH)
> 
> :wink:


I am looking forward to keeping one next time out of this breeding.
The pups from the first breeding are 8 1/2 months old. The reports so far have been very positive.


----------



## Charlie Ross (Sep 27, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> Lean Mac X Peakebrook's Apparition


That is an awesome breeding!!! I had the only male in the first breeding & he is something awesome.. Have a female out of the second breeding & she looks good......PLEASE BREED A THIRD TIME CANMAN!!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

MRGD said:


> Since we're dreaming, maybe she has some eggs left and we could use a surrogate.


If your dream puppy is a chocolate, a great breeding could be AFC Alpha Minnie Pearl (daughter of FC-AFC GATOR PT'S SWEET POTATO PIE) to FC Running With the Devil. Both are chocolate factored and the breeding would be likely to produce 1-2 chocolates. 

Assuming that AFC Alpha Minnie Pearl would test clear for CNM, an even more interesting litter might come from breeding her to NFC-AFC STORM'S RIPTIDE STAR to produce a half chocolate litter (including some CNM carriers). The breeding of FC-AFC GATOR PT'S SWEET POTATO PIE to Riptide Star produced some good dogs, but no FC's. However, the addition of the Lean Mac/Hattie McBunn lines through Tiger McBunn might lead to the second chocolate NFC.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

MRGD said:


> I would love to have a Ryder X FC AFC bitch, but I don't know of a Chocolate(or choc factored) bitch.


For chocolate titled females there is FC Cooper's Little Annie who won two opens. I am surprised you didn't mention Barracuda Blue there is frozen.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Richard Halstead said:


> For chocolate titled females there is FC Cooper's Little Annie who won two opens.


Who is this? I'm not seeing any listings for Cooper's Little Annie or variants.

---------------
EDIT:
Do you mean FC ABBY'S LITTLE COOPER?


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

NFC McGuffy x 3x NFC Lottie!!!!!  -paul


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Dream breedings for me would be.....

me x Jessica Simpson
me x Angelina Jolie
me x Reese Witherspoon
me x Brittney Murphy
me x Shakira
me x Alicia Silverstone

I could go on........ :wink:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

blabman said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > A repeat breeding of;
> ...


According to his professional trainer, he said yesterday, "I've never had one this young, this good. Marks like an eagle, learns quickly and superior yard attitude".

I just hope he grows into a National player. :wink:


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> blabman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Booty said:
> ...


 that comes out of every pros mouth. its called a job security.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> ".


 that comes out of every pros mouth. its called a job security.

[/quote]

He's been honest with me in the past so I have no reason to doubt him now. He trains near my home so I've seen the marking myself!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> kip said:
> 
> 
> > ".
> ...


He's been honest with me in the past so I have no reason to doubt him now. He trains near my home so I've seen the marking myself![/quote] what are you comparing this dog to franco?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Me, other 8.5 month olds that I've seen. Him, other dogs that he has trained.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Franco this trainer and these other 8.5 month old dogs have they become Field champions? has he produced field champions?


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

*Hijacking...*...lol...wasn't that another topic... :lol:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> Franco this trainer and these other 8.5 month old dogs have they become Field champions? has he produced field champions?


Are you asking me if Mark has produced Field Champions?


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> kip said:
> 
> 
> > Franco this trainer and these other 8.5 month old dogs have they become Field champions? has he produced field champions?
> ...


 you did say it was mark. any way you and others on here sing so many praises for others who are not proven or competitative in this game. you as well as others give out advice about breedings, training advise, and pros like you guys have won several nationals. :shock:


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a link to Mark. Take a look yourself
http://www.southlakeretrievers.com/South Lake Labrador Retriever Field Trial Nationals.htm


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, I've purchased 4 seven week old pups since the year 2,000.
First was Booty who is sire by FC AFC Ritz, before Ritz had any AA titled dogs. He is up to about ten AA titled offspring. Second was Itch, sired by NFC Rocket and she was washed because of her hips. Rocket hasn't produced. Third was Raider, and NAFC FC Carbon was only an AFC when I purchased him. Carbon has three titled AA and counting, plus he has sired an NFC. Current pup is by FC AFC Ruger and before I purchased him, I spoke with several FT folk that I trusted the opinions of. I and my accompished Pro like what we have very much!

As far as training advice goes, I stay away from dog training issues and leave that for the Pros.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

If it takes winning several nationals to make a post on an internet chat board, it's gonna get awfully dull around here :lol:


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

blabman said:


> Here is a link to Mark. Take a look yourself
> http://www.southlakeretrievers.com/South Lake Labrador Retriever Field Trial Nationals.htm


 hey dude i no mark well we talk all them time. mark doesnt go out saying this or that about sh!!t until it has proved it self on the line. my point here is not at franco its just that there is more fiction on these theads than facts. you can tell im through trailing for the spring.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Smells like it might rain.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Kip,

What I would like to know is, if you were in the market for a pup right now, what would get you excited?

And why...


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I dont agree with there is more fiction post than fact...Shayne has over 11,000 post so there is alot of facts right there :roll:


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Kip,
> 
> What I would like to know is, if you were in the market for a pup right now, what would get you excited?
> 
> And why...


 i base everthing on the bitch. i mean everything. people ask me why i like tiger mcbunn so much because i have two field champions out of him. the truth is i dont give a rats ass about tiger. i love tatu and hattie mcbunn who i feel was the greatest dog i have ever seen run other than tatu. its all about the bitch on my pups.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Who you be talking bout deroza? T-Boy? I'll be passing my eye on him tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Hope so!!!!*

I just picked up one of doze Chevy to da Levee pups from Ripley over the weekend.....Also a Cuda's choco male .Both doing retriever trainer marks at 7 weeks. Every pup you buy should be a dream breeding! Anyway its fun to work with great blood.


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

AFC CFC CAFC Chugach Hills Jazz's Rascal x FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC-MHR-MPR Jazztime Albertawind v Pekisko...this would be a very nice linebreeding of FC AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime MHR.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I see the thread took a little turn while i was at work. 

Dave, britney murphy? You can get a better line than that!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

My dream breeding was (and is) CFC CAFC Jaybar's Picture Perfect to CFC Bluenorth's Nubile Tessie -- the pup I got out of Click and Tessie has grown into a very handsome BLM -- by buying him I got back into a sport I truly love and certainly missed -- Maxx is everything I ever expected out of a pup -- he's smart, has a tremendous amount of drive and go, and lives to retrieve -- and he's still goofy like a young pup which he still is in many ways -- I'm still hoping for big things from my Maxx -- dreaming of that blue ribbon and even a title or two -- but whether that ever happens the little 8 week old puppy I brought home from Orangeville nearly two years ago was the result of my "dream" breeding -- a breeding I'd been "dreaming" of for nearly 15 years -- the breeding that got me back into FTs -- and no matter whatever pup comes along from here on Maxx was the first in a long long time -- and that makes it that much more special a breeding -- so here's to all the pups we dream about and those that keep us dreaming


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

I have similar opinions as Kips that I look at the female first and then see if shes produced anything or acheived anything. The Sire is the simple part there are so many good males but the same cannot be said of the females. And so I look for special females that have produced offspring or results in the field. and I then investigate what similar females have produced in both field and offspring. From this I have an Idea if the female comes from strong lines that produce and hopefully will reproduce in the future ( I still think its a big crap shoot). My next criteria is totally subjective but to me its real important but was the Sire or Dam trained by an amateur. I look for lines that have produced with an amateur at the helm. Its not that I won't look at pro trained dogs but preference is given to amateur trained animals. With that said the animals that I like currently are in no particular order.
CNFTCH Ice 
FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Emma
FC AFC Jerry Lee
FC AFC Windy
AFC Minnie
FC Goldie
AFC Miss T
AFC Cricket
And my Cassie
by the way all these females have placed under me or I have seen run.

Glynn


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*mortgage the house and farm and sell my first born*

Snake Eyes double or Nothing x Carolina's acoustic storm.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I am sure you all know more than I do, but it seems to me that focusing on the bitchline primarily is only half of the issue. They both give half of the genes, so would you want to look at the production history of both the bitch and the dog. I know people have their preferences, but genetics is genetics. It would seem to me that both are equally important.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

FC AFC Code Blue x NAFC Days End Northern Express

or

NFC Patton x NAFC Pepper

Nice lines and wonderful dogs with proven ability


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I wonder what an NFC X NAFC would cost. I probably don't want to know.


----------



## Charlie Ross (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: mortgage the house and farm and sell my first born*



brian lewis said:


> Snake Eyes double or Nothing x Carolina's acoustic storm.


Why did you choose that bitch?? Just curious


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

What about the Lean Mac X Super Sue breeding. Anybody know the success of that one?


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

If you could take any dog from any time period and breed it to any other dog I would definately take a pup from 3x NFC Lottie x NFC Patton. I think that it would be a very nice breeding.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Mitch Patterson has a pup out of Fargo x Rita.

That's seems pretty sweet to me!


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Id take a pup out of Rose and Cosmo or Rose and Chopper. Or a Chopper pup out of a nice bitch out of Ritz or Cosmo.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

MRGD said:


> I am sure you all know more than I do, but it seems to me that focusing on the bitchline primarily is only half of the issue. They both give half of the genes, so would you want to look at the production history of both the bitch and the dog. I know people have their preferences, but genetics is genetics. It would seem to me that both are equally important.


One thing about the female. She spends 8 weeks with the pups and has the opportunity to imprint herself on to the litter of pups. The sire has his fun and is out of the picture.

One of my dream breedings turns 1 year old on Friday. I still have high hopes. 

Another dream breeding of mine will hopefully take place sometime later this year. Not a famous bitch, but I know her well and am excited at the prospect of having one of her pups. My only worry is my ability to focus my efforts on more than one nice dog at a time.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Thats a good answer on the imprinting of the mother, buzz. I have a friend who was a breeder, and one of his well bred dogs was a terrible mother. This started happening after her first litter; she was ok on that one. Her pups were definitely affected. He took her out of the rotation, and has now gotten out of the whole enchilada.


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

MRGD said:


> What about the Lean Mac X Super Sue breeding. Anybody know the success of that one?



Produced 4 FCs including one that is a NAFC.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

ok, I'll add that one to my list then.


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

I think If you Could take 2 dog's that have passed, mine would be

SuperTankerXPeach's and Cream


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Patton X Star (Showthyme)

Ruger X Chili


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Is there anyone out there that would admit that their dream breeding would involve a show dog on one end?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

No.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MRGD said:


> Is there anyone out there that would admit that their dream breeding would involve a show dog on one end?


Only if it was a DC 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

> Is there anyone out there that would admit that their dream breeding would involve a show dog on one end?


Labs yes, assuming we are talking about dogs that are long dead. Chessies, there are some alive and several that are dead. How about DC AFC Barons Tule Tiger X CH Nugget Hills Briarose CDX MH WCX. I'm biased about Briar since she was our bitch. Those pups would be world beaters or man eaters!!!

Tom


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm with you FOM, only if DC.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

negative


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

Dream litters that took place...

NAFC-FC Trumarc's Zip Code & FC-AFC Ms Mischief's Magic Marker
FC-AFC Wilderness Harley To Go & FC-AFC Fishtrap Aggie
FC-AFC Code Blue & FC-AFC Fishtrap Debbie Does Ducks

and that didn't...
NAFC-FC Trumarc's Zip Code & FC-AFC Chena River No Surprise
NAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac & NFC-AFC Canndlewoods Tanks A Lot
FC AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford & NFC-AFC Canndlewoods Tanks A Lot


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

what about Lean Mac X AFC Candlewoods ms. costalot?


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

*genetic defects*

as we all dream about the "all time potential best breeding" Do we consider genetic problems such as CNM, Eyes, Elbows, Hips??

I see some old time combinations that were a genetic disaster.
Am I wrong or don't most people know of the problems some of the past litter presented??

trog


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Trog,

I would be willing to bet most people have no clue about all the skeletons in the closet of some dogs or even in the dogs of today.

Kinda leads in to what Kip said in another thread about "how do you know"

The breedings of today are better health wise than those of yesterday.

John
________
volcano vaporizer


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Buzz said:


> One thing about the female. She spends 8 weeks with the pups and has the opportunity to imprint herself on to the litter of pups.


How many dams spend an entire eight weeks with their pups? Mine have jobs to do and litters are generally weaned by 4.5 weeks old and from then on, pups and mom are separated. The other big dogs in the house help teach the pups their "manners."  

My dream breeding (and speaking of DCs) would have been half brother Can Dual Push to half sister Rev (U.S. Open win). Unfortunately, we were not able to go forward with that.

Melanie


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I think you could breed Tayduh to a Dachsund and get an FC. What a dog!

Here's a breeding to look for if they repeat it again.

FC/AFC Ranger to FC/AFC Carolina's Electric Gypsy. This produced the #2 Deby dog last year.

I've seen Charles Beardens three month old pup out of the 2nd litter and this little guy is a marking, swimming fool! I've seen a lot of puppies but I don't think I've ever seen one with his giddyup and talent.

I would love to have another pup out of the Little Man and FC Sugar breedings. I have a male from the first breeding and passed on another one from the second breeding (cause I'm STUPID). Now she's spayed an that won't happen again. I love to run my Jefe because all hell breaks loose when he leaves the line, good or bad, it's just a bunch of fun.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

AlexM said:


> If you could take any dog from any time period and breed it to any other dog I would definately take a pup from 3x NFC Lottie x NFC Patton. I think that it would be a very nice breeding.


I'd take one of these as well. However, in a perfect world I'd take Patton in 2002 bred to Lottie the year before she won her first NFC, that way I could afford it!

I can only imagine that River Oaks Corky or Super Chief bred to Hattie/Lottie would be pretty nice as well.

Fun to dream -


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

*dream breeding*

lean mac x scan's in the nick of time


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

What about another repeat of Banner and the Derby dog that Verdell owns.I think they are from the same parents just different breedings.


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

If there could be another repeat of this litter I would get a pup from it, NFC Storms Riptide Star bred to Sommit Sweet Smilla Success MH QAA(Lean Mac daughter) Smilla is littermate to FC Tootaloo Trudy, FC AFC Volwood's Mollie, CFC Waterborn Queen of the Nile, and FC AFC Bayou Bend's Ebonstar Peg.


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

Or I'd get a pup from Espirits out of the Woods QAA x FC-AFC Scans in the Nick of Time.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Alex M you forgot AFC mad river in the hunt, I believe he is littermate to FC Mizpah Miss and FC AFC Volwood peaches and cream.They are out of CFC waterbornes queen of the nile.I believe there might be another in the litter that was titled and my friend has a littermate that is a very nice dog but never ran trials but has produced some nice pups.


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

I think I have to many Dream breedings.....but since I already have so many I will mention another one :lol: I'd take a pup from NFC Lottie bred to NFC Super Chief....


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Drakehaven,

This is a post about dream breedings, one needs no special knowledge to dream or post his or her desires. Kips thread has no relevance on peoples dreams. 

Thanks everyone for the great pairings. Its fun to read peoples takes on puppies. May we all own at least one dream breeding in our lives. 

Keep em' coming.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Genetic nightmares*

we couldnt possibly be considering genetics in these pairings.....I hope.....


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

FINE LINE between a dream and a nightmare.
________
Kabura


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Says you!


Third grade comeback regards


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Learned the hardway that "Looks Great on Paper" can be horrible in reality.

Waterbucket by the whelping box regards.
________
Fourth Generation Legacy


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

What's the water bucket for?

Surely not......?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I hadn't thought about it before, but we are almost to 100 posts on this thread. Surely someone can think of a few more dream breedings.

Rocky X Bullwinkle?

What about your favorite hunt test breeding, eg GRHRCH X MH etc.


----------



## nevercry_wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Chavez X a nice Cosmo Bitch


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

Do they still have frozen semen for Chavez?


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlie

I appreciate the advice on repeating the Lean Mac X Peakebrook’s Apparition (Shadow X Girlie) breeding. I have already repeated the litter for other people, now I think it is time to try something else. I am leaning toward breeding to a Lean Mac son this time, maybe Fargo. Or I could call JJ since Neo is working out!

I am going to breed Myst (Lean Mac X Tayduh) for the last time this summer. The first breeding to Ranger went well, with Bond already having an Amateur placement at 2 ½. Hugh really likes Neo out of the Code Blue breeding. I have yet to talk with J.R., but I may go with Tiger for the final breeding.

Are you interested in raising another pup?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

When you guys say Tayduh and Tadu, are you talking about the same bitch? I know earlier we talked about gator points sweet potato pie.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Gator Pt's Sweet Potato Pie's call name is Tayduh. At least that was how Mark spelled it in all my correspondance with him.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks. I thought so.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

So there are no hunt testers out there that would like to see a Cody X Liza or Stella, or something like that?


----------



## TJ-WIS (Jun 8, 2006)

GRHRCH Yella MH QAA & GRHRCH Boomer MH 

The owners of these two dogs say it would be a disaster but I am sure one of those pups could easily have an FC on it.

Somebody had mentioned a repeat breeding of Maxx & Lottie. I thought these dogs never breed because Lottie passed earlier than she should have. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I do know based on the breeding of Maxx & Bebe (lottie's sister) that is my dream breeding


----------



## TJ-WIS (Jun 8, 2006)

Never mind, looked it up on good dog info, Maxx & Lottie never breed.

That is the no brainer breeding of the century (ever seen a $50,000 pup)


----------



## browndog49735 (Mar 26, 2006)

I am new to all this field trial stuff.

but how come i dont see any recomendations for rebel to a nice QAA bitch.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Because this thread is about a dream breeding. In a dream breeding I'd be looking for more than an unknown QAA. JMHO


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

Well how about FC AFC Rebel x FC AFC CFC CAFC MPR MHR Jazztime's Albertawind v Pekisko. There is a nice FC AFC x FC AFC breeding


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine 
or
FC-AFC Vinwood's Don't Look Ethel

to any quality male

It's All About The Bitch Regards 8)


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I wasn"t aware of dandy. I read the working ret cent thing. she must have been something.


----------



## Waterfowl Retrievers (Jun 20, 2004)

Considering sire and dam only. No other issues.
Corky x Lottie
Thats 8 nationals in the parents. I'd have to get two, with the second mortgage I take out!! I wonder what you could get for the pups??

Paul


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Dr. Ed have they ever bred ethel, or are they going to breed her.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

GregC said:


> Dr. Ed have they ever bred ethel, or are they going to breed her.


she's not been bred, I have nio idea if Mike will breed her but if he did I would probably have to buy one


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Buzz said:


> One of my dream breedings turns 1 year old on Friday. I still have high hopes.


Dr. Ed, after a year, I concur with you're dream breedings. At least so far...

Happy birthday to Chef.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

*dream breeding*

My dream breeding is FC AFC Rebel With a Cause to AFC Bams Liberty Bell MH .


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Is there any frozen semen available from Storm's Riptide Star. I think good dog says he was a CNM carrier though.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Vinwood"s Don't look Ethyl to Trumarcs' Runnin' Rebel :idea:


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

How are the youngsters progressing who were mentioned in this (old) thread?


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

My dream breeding would be Auggie to his sister Rita.

WRL


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I kind of like this for a dream breeding.........
Lean Mc X South hills U Gotta B Kiddin 
here is what this produced
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewoffs.asp?DogNo=54798


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Dream breeding:

Ritz x CAFC Runnin's Molly B

Still lovin' Molly regards


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

What about the FC AFC Barton Creek's O'Mustad/Razz QAA (FC AFC Carolina's Smoke On the Water/and a QAA bitch)??

The dam is a chocolate

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26736

I have a 10 week old Hook pup doing 60 yard marks, and counting.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I'd really like to have a pup by Honcho out of a goat. I've heard from many sources that you could be guaranteed an FC out of that cross. How many times have you read, "You could breed Honcho to a goat and get an FC"? I can find a nice goat. Too bad Honcho is no longer around.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Aces Hi III x either of my two choc. bitches (after they have passed all clearances and have at a minimum- MH or HRCH title.) one is a Barracuda Blue and Top Gun Abel Oakley granddaughter, the other a Gator Pts bitch linebred on Pachanga Magnum Force. 
OR
A Code Blue line breeding dog x a Meadowwoods Dusty Roads line breeding bitch.
OR
A Ripararian Roughrider x Ebonstar James dog X a Wineglass Chasing the wind x Dewey's Drake female. 
I like the "old style" dogs!


----------



## SMS (May 26, 2005)

I just took the bitch up last week to Wisc for my dream breeding: MH bitch from Gates bred to Patton.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.stellarretrievers.com/puppies-for-sale.html A breeding that woulda been great for the brother of mine. Wanna get him a pup off of Patton and you can't do wrong with that pedigree. Lean Mac and Cosmo on the dam side and sired by Patton.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

BTT.

Seen Julie asked after jumping over all these GDG posts about politics, trolls, bad behavior, etc. Was refreshing seeing a thread about dogs. LOL Summer heat must be getting to some.

Tim


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> If you could pick a dream breeding of deceased sire and dam I'd pick FC/AFC DARE TO DREAM X 3X NFC "LOTTIE" or AFC CANDLEWOODS MS COSTALOT.
> 
> REPEAT OF LEAN MAC X LOTTIE.


AMEN AMEN This would be my dream


----------

